# Carsten is growing up.



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Just a quick photo update on how the little puppy Carsten is doing. It is amazing what a year will do for a puppy. Here is the front the back and everything in the middle of Carsten. 


































more...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Inga he's gorgeous! Quite an impressive looking boy. He's sure grown up alot from that little cutie pie we first saw. 



Nice butt shot by the way


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

All of that from this little cutie face. I miss the little guy but the BIG guy is pretty darn sweet too.
































*Thanks for looking.*


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

You need to post more often Inga!!! Carstan is absolutely gorgeous. I love all of those shots. Handsome!!!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hes such a beautiful boy! Love the perfect stingray on his butt.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Inga he's gorgeous! Quite an impressive looking boy. He's sure grown up alot from that little cutie pie we first saw.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice butt shot by the way


LOL I know, I was just trying to show his muscles. He has a nice butt. 



> You need to post more often Inga!!! Carstan is absolutely gorgeous. I love all of those shots. Handsome!!!!!


Thanks jcd. I think he is pretty nice too. It took me this long to knock the dust off of the camera and get these. I am trying to take them more often. Hopefully more once it gets nicer outside. Right now the scenery is so yucky.



> Hes such a beautiful boy! Love the perfect stingray on his butt.


LOL yeah, do you remember that stingray used to be a perfect little heart.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Inga you seem to have a fascination for butt shots of Carsten.... have you ever talked to anyone about this????? 

Cute how the little heart grew into a stingray huh?


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

You have an absolutely beautiful dog!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

We definitely don't see enough of this guy...so handsome


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Inga you seem to have a fascination for butt shots of Carsten.... have you ever talked to anyone about this?????
> 
> Cute how the little heart grew into a stingray huh?


Crack me up! I guess I do. I am facinated with the cute little pictures that keep showing up on his butt. What can I say? LOL



> You have an absolutely beautiful dog!


Thank You!



> We definitely don't see enough of this guy...so handsome


I am making efforts to improve this. I already had my camera out 2 times in a month. Much better then my usual two to three times a year. lol

Here is one more.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

He's VERY pretty, Inga! That's definitely a dog to be proud of...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

HE"S SO HANDSOME! =O 

He is the perfect Rottie (imo)!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

sizzledog said:


> He's VERY pretty, Inga! That's definitely a dog to be proud of...



Thanks sizzledog. I most definitely am proud of him. Not just for his looks but for the boy he is. He is a good boy. He tries to be gentle even though he comes across as a bull in a China shop most of the time. He is growing into himself. 



> HE"S SO HANDSOME! =O
> 
> He is the perfect Rottie (imo)!


Thanks Pai. I think he is pretty darn close. He would be perfect if he could let himself out to go potty and didn't wake me up so early in the morning just to play.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, he is simply gorgeous! Stunning pictures!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

He's lovely Inga! Then again I'm so biased, you know me and the "big mean viscious" dogs 

He's quite the guy though, and as Reno noticed, cute butt shot, lol.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

What a stunner. Thanks for sharing Inga, you really need to post more pictures.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow has he grown up! What a big guy! He is so gorgeous Inga!

Now we need Oliver photos!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

He looks fantastic Inga, he's sure grown from an adorable puppy into a gorgeous big boy


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

4lilmunchkins said:


> Wow, he is simply gorgeous! Stunning pictures!


Thanks 4lilmunchkins. I sure love this little boy.



> He's lovely Inga! Then again I'm so biased, you know me and the "big mean viscious" dogs
> ACampbell
> He's quite the guy though, and as Reno noticed, cute butt shot, lol.


LOL Yeah he is big mean and vicious. He does have a cute little muscle butt though. 




> What a stunner. Thanks for sharing Inga, you really need to post more pictures.


Miss Mutt LOL I know, I keep hearing that. I thought I was doing good having had my camera out 2 times this month alone. he he



> Wow has he grown up! What a big guy! He is so gorgeous Inga!
> 
> Now we need Oliver photos!


DM Oliver will need a thread of his own. One of these days I will get to that as well. 



> He looks fantastic Inga, he's sure grown from an adorable puppy into a gorgeous big boy


 Thanks Kathy! I think he is growing up pretty well too.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Inga said:


> .


Inga were have you been hiding this pooch,he is an amazing looking Rottie,i dont think ive ever seen one in such good shape!
He is bulit like a tank and very handsome too

Dont leave it so long to post Carsten pics next time.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow Inga! He's gorgeous! No wonder your not posting many pictures of him...probably afraid that someone will take one look at him and try to snatch him!!  

He really is a good looking dog.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

> Inga were have you been hiding this pooch,he is an amazing looking Rottie,i dont think ive ever seen one in such good shape!
> He is bulit like a tank and very handsome too
> 
> Dont leave it so long to post Carsten pics next time.


LOL I will try not to Pooch. Yeah, Carsten is not grossly overweight like so many Rotties you see now days. With the "bigger is better" attitude people have it is common place to see fat Rotties.  



> Wow Inga! He's gorgeous! No wonder your not posting many pictures of him...probably afraid that someone will take one look at him and try to snatch him!!
> 
> He really is a good looking dog.


Nope. No worries at all Mdawn. Anyone that took him would surely bring him back when the found out he likes to whine at 4:00 AM to get up and play. He can be a real pain in the neck.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

um.. WOW. He is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

4 am!?!? If he wasn't so cute you wouldn't put up with that!  He is soooo gorgeous Inga! I love love love the puppy picture of him in the flower pot.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

He's so gorgeous! What a beautiful rottie


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Inga, Carsten is one of the most beautiful dogs I've ever laid my eyes on. What a butt on that fellow! I'm SOOOOO getting a Rottie as my next dog. I'm hooked. Is he from a breeder? or rescue?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

K8IE said:


> um.. WOW. He is absolutely gorgeous.


Thanks



> 4 am!?!? If he wasn't so cute you wouldn't put up with that! He is soooo gorgeous Inga! I love love love the puppy picture of him in the flower pot.


Thanks Chuck! Yes, he does do the 4:00 am thing. Like I said, I don't worry about anyone stealing him, they would bring him back. He might be cute but he can be a bit of a dink.



> He's so gorgeous! What a beautiful rottie


Thanks puppy_Love



> Inga, Carsten is one of the most beautiful dogs I've ever laid my eyes on. What a butt on that fellow! I'm SOOOOO getting a Rottie as my next dog. I'm hooked. Is he from a breeder? or rescue?


Thanks Mac N Roe Carsten is from a breeder. He is the only dog I ever got from a breeder. His father was the best in group winner at Westminster in 2006. He is a very well bred dog. I fell in love with his father and decided if I was ever to have a dog from a breeder it would have to be one of Shaka's puppies. Hopefully he will end up being a very healthy long lived dog who can sleep past 4:00 am very soon as well.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 28, 2008)

Very handsome!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Malorey said:


> Very handsome!!


Thanks Malorey 

Here are a few more.









Carsten was trying to be threatening. He came flying out of the pickers with a big woow woow woow. Oliver just popped him on top of the head with a paw and kept moving along. Poor boy just isn't taken seriously. lol Guess Oliver sees him as a big teddy bear too.

Here is one from photobuckets editing. I just thought it looked kind of cool like a painting. The frame color choices are ick though.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh man he is so handsome Inga!!!! I love love love Carsten! More pics as soon as you can!

I would love to see pics of him working! Doing therapy!
Nessa


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

INGA! I just about died and went to heaven.

I love Carsten and I think he is vital to my survival on Earth. Please get him to me in short order!!!! HE IS BEAUTIFUL. Oh my.

Please post pictures of him at a minimum of once daily with no maximum limits. I want to see that face and that rump OFTEN.

I cannot get over that dog. He is amazing. 

Good job, Momma!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Oh man he is so handsome Inga!!!! I love love love Carsten! More pics as soon as you can!
> 
> I would love to see pics of him working! Doing therapy!
> Nessa



Thanks Nessa! Did you see these?

























Carsten is now working in "active Therapy" meaning he helps with Physical and voice therapy. He walks with people who need encouragement to walk. He tries to follow commands of people who are doing Voice therapy. Usually learning to speak again after strokes etc.... He stands for petting or brushing (physical therapy, arm movement etc...) He is getting to be a pretty good boy. We are working on retrieves for patients also. That helps them in physical therapy as well. They throw an item and he retrieves it. He just brings it to me instead of them. (we are working on that)



> INGA! I just about died and went to heaven.
> 
> I love Carsten and I think he is vital to my survival on Earth. Please get him to me in short order!!!! HE IS BEAUTIFUL. Oh my.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Monica. I will tell you what I have told others. It seems you would want him but I am certain you would return him quickly because he has a real bad habit of getting up at 4:00 AM to play. He loves to squeak his rubber chicken at that time of the morning. lol Something most folks simply do not enjoy. lol He is very lucky he is cute.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

What a handsome boy you have. They grow so fast, dont they?


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Just seeing this (on vacation in AZ). Geesh Inga, he is absolutely beautiful. I'm in love! Love his head, love his markings, muscles.... Great therapy pictures. Just sweet dogs and these pictures prove that.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Inga, where have you been hiding this boy?!

He is so not the puppy I remember him last.

He is absolutely gorgeous! Excuse me while I clean the drool off my keyboard.....


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Inga! It's been a long time since I've seen Carsten or Oliver pictures. 

Carsten has grown to be one HANDSOME pooch! Now... where is my boy Oliver?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

MarleysGirl said:


> What a handsome boy you have. They grow so fast, dont they?


Thanks MarleysGirl, they most certainly do. 



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Just seeing this (on vacation in AZ). Geesh Inga, he is absolutely beautiful. I'm in love! Love his head, love his markings, muscles.... Great therapy pictures. Just sweet dogs and these pictures prove that.


He really is very sweet. Annoying on occasion yes, but very very sweet. Thank you for your kind words.



> Inga, where have you been hiding this boy?!
> 
> He is so not the puppy I remember him last.
> 
> He is absolutely gorgeous! Excuse me while I clean the drool off my keyboard.....


LOL Thanks Rough. He certainly isn't the puppy anymore. I sort of miss the little shaver. 



> Oh Inga! It's been a long time since I've seen Carsten or Oliver pictures.
> 
> Carsten has grown to be one HANDSOME pooch! Now... where is my boy Oliver?


LOL I know Teddie. I feel sort of guilty not giving Oliver his own thread. He tends to look the same in all of his pictures. You know, he sneers.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Inga said:


> LOL I know Teddie. I feel sort of guilty not giving Oliver his own thread. He tends to look the same in all of his pictures. You know, he sneers.


Hmmmm sounds like Buster! lol


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh goodness INGA!!! How dare you hide this gorgeous looking dog from us???? Carsten looking like a real gentleman! I still remember him as the pup inside a flower vase.. And this pictures really gave me the chills.. Can't believe lil cutie Carsten is now a grown up handsome kiddog!!!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Inga, Inga, Inga, I am in love  Carsten was the cutest pup and now he is just stunning. I love Oliver's sneer too, I am waiting to see his special rottie face.........


----------

